# Ist es Geldverschwendung Spiele zum Release zu kaufen?



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
mich intressiert eure Meinung zu  der Frage. 
Meine Antwort ist eindeutig Ja, vor allem aus diesen Gründen:
1)Bugs, die sind dann noch da
2) Preis, da gibt es zT nach 1 Monat 50% Rabatt
3) Man haut dann noch mal viel Geld raus, da es einige DLCs gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

Meist gibt es ja schon Patche bevor das Games im Regal steht, und meist bei der Neuerscheinung werden Games doch mal eher günstiger verkauft.


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. Dezember 2012)

Von mir auch ein klares *JA*. Es sei denn der Keystore hat das Game wieder für´n 10er bereit stehen. 
Farcry 3 hab ich auch für 25€ vom Keystore bekommen weil ich es unbedingt haben wollte, wurde aber vom Spiel her enttäuscht. Ja, grafik ist nicht alles . Dennoch gespart habe ich ja


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2012)

Kommt auf den Einzelfall an - manche Spiele sind doch sehr preisstabil.
Ich kaufe aber trotzdem nicht mehr zum Release. Bin schon ein paar Mal reingefallen - frisch gekauft und dann keine Zeit gehabt - und als die Zeit dann da war, gabs das Game dann deutlich billiger und gepätscht oder als Gold-Edition mit Zusatzfeatures/AddOns.  Gilt aber allgemein - jetzt nicht speziell für Steam.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir hängt es direkt vom Game ab, mitunter gewinnt die Gier aber meistens wird recht spät gekauft


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

Naja es kommt drauf an von wo man sich die Spiele kauft  
Und halt auch von welchem Hersteller und für welchen Preis sie angeboten werden. 
Bei Games bei denen es klar ist das dort haufenweise DLC's folgen werden warte ich lieber auf die GOTY


----------



## DrWaikiki (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich stimme dir auf jeden Fall zu. Wobei Doc auch Recht hat.


----------



## polarwolf (22. Dezember 2012)

ja, ich denke man sollte sich teilweise etwas in Geduld üben. Ich bin eigentlich ein Single-Player-Zocker, der weniger Stunden mit einem einzigen Spiel verbringt wie z.B. Battlefield 3-Zocker und wenn ich jedes Game, dass ich will zum Release zum vollen Preis kaufe, bin ich bald arm.
Habe jetzt zurückgesteckt z.B. bei Far Cry 3, obwohl es mich schon sehr reizen würde. Dishonored z.B. gabs ja schon nach wenigen Wochen beim Steam-Autumn-Sale (und jetzt wieder) für 50% (~25€).


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

Hmm ja der Steam Sale ist auch ein guter Punkt... Viele Games hab ich mir erst da geholt weil man einfach mächtig sparen kann 
Fühlt sich nur besser an hier so eine Hülle liegen zu haben


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (22. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ich Kauf mir nie Games die teurer als 25€ sind (BF3 Premium ausgenommen, mit dem AMD hart ich auch 200h Spaß  )
Jetzt werd ich mir dishonored und Borderlands 2 holen, die sind ja ziemlich im Angebot. Wenn BO2 billiger wird werd ich's auf kaufen 

Aber generell ist es eine Ansichtssache ob es Geldverschwendung ist. Wenn dann bf4 rauskommt werd ich's wahrscheinlich sofort kaufen, weil ich Fan der Serie bin


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2012)

Auf meinen Steam Acc hat The Binding of Isaac am meisten Spielzeit, das sind 77 Stunden.
Daran sieht man das man auch mit wenig Ausgaben lange Spielen kann.


----------



## Shona (23. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Moin,
> mich intressiert eure Meinung zu  der Frage.
> Meine Antwort ist eindeutig Ja, vor allem aus diesen Gründen:
> 1)Bugs, die sind dann noch da
> ...


Meine Antwort ist ein klaren *NEIN*  wenn ich ein Spiel will dann kaufe ich es.

Zu 1: Es gibt kein Bug freies Spiel, das ist nur wunsch denken und alle zu beheben ist unmöglich ohne das neue entstehen 
Bestes Beispiel Mincraft xD es gibt glaube ich kein Spiel das mehr Bugs hat und nach jedem Patch neue dazu kommen aber trotzdem wird es gekauft und bis zum umfallen gespielt weil es einem egal ist 

Zu 2: Kommt drauf an wo man es kauft, da ich bei Zavvi.com vorbstelle zahle ich nie mehr als 35€ eher sogar max 32€ - Wenn man also genau schaut wo man kauft dann spart man auch und kann sich für das gesparte dann auch noch ein oder zwei DLC's kaufen (wenn man will) oder vll. ein anderes Game.

Spiele aus diesem Jahr die ich bei Zavvi gekauft habe

Assassin's Creed 3: £25.74 (~ 32€ - Ersparnis: 18€)
Sniper Elite V2: £20.94 (~26€ - Ersparnis: 24€)
Hitman: Absolution: £25.74 (~ 32€ - Ersparnis: 18€)

Ersparnis insgesamt: 60€

Natürlich hat es auch einen Nachteil und zwar das ich es erst bis zu 14 Tage nach Release bekommen kann. Aber da diese nun auch aus Belgien und Holland verschicken, geht das auch mal flotter und Versandkosten nach DE sind mitlerweile auch weggefallen



Zu 3: Niemand zwingt dich diese zu kaufen und dafür gibt es doch zumindest bei Steamworks Spielen die Sales


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich kauf nur noch Spiele zum Release, wenn ich die CE haben will.
Ansonsten warte ich.


----------



## Metalic (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich warte auch fast immer relativ lange. Spiele dafür mittlerweile einfach zu wenig, um mir neu erschienene Titel für 60-70€ zu kaufen. Habe es ein paar mal gemacht und dann gemerkt, wie dämlich das Spiel eigentlich ist und zack war das Geld weg. 
Wenn ich dann mal ein gutes Angebot sehe dann kaufe ich die Spiele auch, aber wenn die nach einem Jahr teilweise immernoch unverschämt teuer sind, dann kann ich auch darauf verzichten.
Ich habe noch Diablo 3 im Auge. Für 21€ habe ich es schon gesehen. Da geht noch mehr bzw. weniger


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt einfach Insta-Buy Spiele, die ich zum Release haben muss (wenige, aber es gibt sie). Beispiele waren: Neverwinter Nights 2, Earth 2160, KotOR II, Fallout New Vegas, The Witcher 2. Alles andere wird billig gekauft wenns im Angebot ist.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Dezember 2012)

Ja
Kurz und knapp, ich kaufe grundlegend nur in England ein. ungeschnitten ursprüngliche Motivation, und billiger.
zuletzt vorbestellt "Borderlands 2" (30€) und es hat nicht enttäuscht.Allerdings nervt mich der lvl cap.
Zuletzt gekauft "Farcry 3" (27€) auch ih England nur digital weil retail ist seit online Aktivierung passe, Schade drum eine Verpackung im Regal hat was.


----------



## lipt00n (26. Dezember 2012)

Da ich nicht mehr sooo viel Zeit zum zocken habe wie früher, kaufen ich vorzugsweise Spiele, die schon ein paar Wochen oder Monate auf dem Buckel haben. Steam mit Holiday Sale und Xmas Sale kommt mir da sehr entgegen, den einen oder anderen "hätte ich gerne" Titel kaufe ich mir dadurch. Ist auch nichts falsches dran, auf so ein Angebot zu warten. Für einen Gelegenheitszock hätte ich keinen Vollpreis gezahlt, so wurden wenigstens noch 50% mit mir als Kunde gemacht. 

Es gibt aber auch Sachen, die müssen INSTANT zum Release auf meiner Platte sein, aber das beschränkt sich auf normale Multiplayertitel (BF, ArmA, DayZ, ...) beziehungsweise MMOs (wenn denn mal ein brauchbares Release anstehen würde...).


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Dezember 2012)

Sofern ein Spiel mit Erscheinen eines Nachfolgers die 1000 Stunden-Marke überschritten haben wird, wie es bei mir mit BF3 der Fall ist, lohnt sich der Kauf zum vollen Preis auf jeden Fall. Allerdings hätte man hier auch gleich zu Beginn eine Premium Edition raushauen sollen - die später offerierte Premium Erweiterung mit 45€ war da schon nochmal happig, wenn man kurz darauf eine komplette Edition für 59€ im Laden stehen sieht - das hat einen faden Beigeschmack. Solange ein Spiel mich für Stunden im dreistelligen Bereich zu fesseln vermag ist der volle Kaufpreis kein rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Ansonsten kaufe ich Spiele zum vollen Preis nur, wenn sie mal wirklich innovativ, sehr gut gemacht oder lang ersehnte Titel sind. L.A. Noir habe ich damals für 39€ zum Release gekauft, einfach weil ich das Konzept spitzenmäßig fand. Weitere Titel währen evtl. Spiele wie Metal Gear Solid (meine Lieblingsserie bis heute), GTA oder ein Rennspiel a la Project Cars etc.

Alles andere kann warten und wird erst interessant, wenn es nur noch so 10-25€ kostet, von Fall zu Fall.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Dezember 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es nie Geldverschwendung ein PC-Spiel zu kaufen, das einem gefällt. Unabhängig vom Releasedatum. Denn unser Geld hält die Branche am Leben.
Gerade bei den kleinen Indie-Entwicklern denk ich mal ist das sehr wichtig. Aber auch die großen Studios brauchen Verkaufserfolge. Sonst geht es einfach zu schnell Berg ab. 

Das einige Publisher und Entwickler das Geld in den Sand setzen (Command & Conquer 4 zum Beispiel) ist ja kein großes Geheimnis. Man muss halt entscheiden, ob einem der Euro/Spielzeitwert wichtig ist, oder nicht.


----------



## _VFB_ (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt, kauf ich es mir zum Release. Aber vorher lese ich mir noch ein paar Tests durch. 
Nicht das ich ein Spiel kauf, dass noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt.


----------



## lipt00n (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube, ich würde auch wieder viel mehr Releasespiele kaufen, wenn die Studios/Publisher wieder vermehrt Demos releasen würden. Dann kannich bisschen Performance testen, ob ir das alles so passt und liegt, wie ich so ins Spiel komme und ob ich mir vorstellen kann, mit dem Teil viele viele viele Stunden zu verbringen. Bei mir scheiterte es in der Vergangenheit auch oft daran, dass ich es nicht einsehe 50€ für ein Spiel auszugeben, welches dann nicht richtig läuft/nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe und es schlussendlich im Regal landet bis ich neue Hardware habe -und das Spiel sowieso ein Budgettitel ist.

Früher, also pre-2000, als es noch zu jedem Spiel Demos gab, konnte man sichere Kaufentscheidungen treffen. Das waren noch Zeiten... ^^


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2012)

Das ist imho nicht das Hauptproblem, sondern DLC bzw DLC Ankündigung vor dem Release die zT noch mal so viel kosten wie das Spiel.
Da fühlt man sich  etwas  verar****, vor allem wenn es Story Teile ist die fehlen.
Auch Vorbesteller Boni die sich nach dem Shop richten sind eine Frechheit.
Da passt auch einiges nicht ganz.


----------



## 10203040 (26. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ist imho nicht das Hauptproblem, sondern DLC bzw DLC Ankündigung vor dem Release die zT noch mal so viel kosten wie das Spiel.
> Da fühlt man sich  etwas  verar****, vor allem wenn es Story Teile ist die fehlen.
> Auch Vorbesteller Boni die sich nach dem Shop richten sind eine Frechheit.
> Da passt auch einiges nicht ganz.


 
Zeig mir DLCs die so viel Kosten wie ein Hauptspiel zu Beginn.


----------



## lipt00n (26. Dezember 2012)

Die einzige "Frechheit" die mir so einfällt sind CoD DLCs, aber das ist ja seit paar Jahren sowieso eine Reihe für Kinder


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> Zeig mir DLCs die so viel Kosten wie ein Hauptspiel zu Beginn.


 Train Simulator mit 50% Rabatt kanpp 600 Euronen, BF3, Dragon Age, Darksiders da kommt midn auf mal 30 Euronen die man noch mal ausgeben darf.


----------



## sc4rfac3 (26. Dezember 2012)

dlc's ansich sind eine Frechheit. Sowas gab es früher nicht. Jedenfalls nicht in diesem Stil.


----------



## 10203040 (26. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Train Simulator mit 50% Rabatt kanpp 600 Euronen, BF3, Dragon Age, Darksiders da kommt midn auf mal 30 Euronen die man noch mal ausgeben darf.


 
Alle zusammen, toll. Aber nicht einzeln. Und man muss nicht alles kaufen. Und die restlichen Spiele kosten neu 60-70EUR.


----------



## Shona (26. Dezember 2012)

sc4rfac3 schrieb:


> dlc's ansich sind eine Frechheit. Sowas gab es früher nicht. Jedenfalls nicht in diesem Stil.


 Add-on

Früher war es das Addon für 25-50 DM und hatte mehr Inhalt.
Heute heisst es DLC kostet 0-25 Euro und hat weniger Inhalt (zu ~80%).

Einizger Vorteil man muss nicht mehr die Läden abklappern und schauen ob noch welche da sind und das Problem gab es damals bei einigen Spielen 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Train Simulator mit 50% Rabatt kanpp 600  Euronen, BF3, Dragon Age, Darksiders da kommt midn auf mal 30 Euronen  die man noch mal ausgeben darf.


BF3  die DLC's kosten 15 Euro wo ist das bitte genau soviel wie das Hauptspiel (zum Release)? Du musst doch nicht alle kaufen und wenn du alle willst dann kauft man halt Premium kostet vll 50€ (derzeit 40€) aber dafür bekommste 5 DLC's die eigentlich 65 kosten. Wenn man ganz schlau ist lässt man sich das schenken  ich hatte Glück und mir wurde es geschenkt obwohl ich es eigentlich nichtmal wollte zu der Zeit ^^

Und mal ehrlich Train Simulator ist so oder so kein normales Spiel mehr wenn die DLC's zusammen über 1500€ kosten....


----------



## lipt00n (26. Dezember 2012)

Nee, is kein Spiel. Ist ja auch ne Sim, wie der Name schon sagt  

Die Preise für den Train Simulator generieren sich, vermutlich, weil man Lifetime-Updates für das Hauptspiel (ergo auch die DLCs) bekommt. Meine 2012 Version (nicht lachen, das war ein Partykauf im letzten Xmas-Sale) wurde automatisch zur 2013. Und ehrlich: Wer sowas wirklich (!) exzessiv "spielt", der kauft sich auch ne Lok mit 3 Szenarios für 20 Euro, weil derjenige welche am perfekten Meistern der Szenarien länger hängt, als Ottonormalspieler an einem Vollpreistitel


----------



## turbosnake (27. Januar 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> BF3  die DLC's kosten 15 Euro wo ist das bitte genau soviel wie das Hauptspiel (zum Release)? Du musst doch nicht alle kaufen und wenn du alle willst dann kauft man halt Premium kostet vll 50€ (derzeit 40€) aber dafür bekommste 5 DLC's die eigentlich 65 kosten. Wenn man ganz schlau ist lässt man sich das schenken  ich hatte Glück und mir wurde es geschenkt obwohl ich es eigentlich nichtmal wollte zu der Zeit ^^
> 
> :


 Ich meine alle DLC*s*, also alle zusammen, das kommt bei BF3 hin.
65€ + Spiel ka was es gekostetet hat, aber man landet bei locker 100€.
Mir geht das Spiel aber eh am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## TempestX1 (27. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Moin,
> mich intressiert eure Meinung zu  der Frage.
> Meine Antwort ist eindeutig Ja, vor allem aus diesen Gründen:
> 1)Bugs, die sind dann noch da
> ...


1. Eben deswegen. Bugs direkt beim Kauf ist wohl das größte Ärgernis. Ich warte da auch lieber einige Monate. So dringend habe ich es nicht neue Spiele kaufen zu müssen. 
Zudem, wenn das Spiel neu ist wird es (meist) gehyped durch Medien und Werbung. Blöd wenn du vom Hype erfasst wirst, das Spiel dann gleich kaufst und merkst das es noch nichtmal der Preis der Verpackung Wert ist.

2. und wenn man etwas länger wartet bekommt man die Spiele sogar noch billiger und profitiert durch die wenigeren Bugs dank Patches. Eventuell gibt es sogar eine Spezielle Edition mit allen bisher erschienen Addons zum günstigeren Preis welche man direkt beim Releasekauf womöglich noch zusätzlich bezahlen müsste.

3. Siehe 2.


----------

